

A Rant on Redis - Perceptes
http://www.roguelazer.com/2013/12/a-rant-on-redis/

======
bsg75
From Antirez's comment: "The fact we that it long-jumps back where it was and
re-trigger the error, is to generate the core dump in a clean way."

Curious if this is a common approach? What are the drawbacks?

